# Grow KBG Indoors



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

So I'm really tired of clumpy tall fescue. I am tired of bare spots and tired of overseeding. My yard looked great last fall when I seeded it (from scratch), looked like crap in the summer, and looks ok after reseeding this fall. However, I have common Bermuda creeping in from 3 sides. So that had me thinking I would do a renovation with Bermuda or zoysia in the summer. But, I don't know that the family will like the brown grass in the winter. So, I'm considering KBG but have never seen it in person. It is not recommended by the UK co-op but I've been told it can grow here if care is taken. Also, a sod farm a little south of here has HGT KBG. So, that has me thinking of growing some this winter. Has anyone grown KBG indoors and if so, what needs to be done? I'm just talking a small patch to see what it looks like and maybe transplant to some bare spots in the spring.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm curious too. Would a south facing window be enough or should I set something up with a grow light? I've read lots of people that did it but outside during a reno.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

If you can get 6-8 hours of natural sunlight throughout winter - it is possible. Otherwise you will need grow lights. Just remember that it also needs water and fertilizer just as it would outdoors. Also remember that KBG is extremely slow to start so don't give up on it and give it a good 3 months of TLC before starting to judge it


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No different than growing veggies indoor (light water and fertilizer). But for ~$6 you could go on a road trip and get a roll of kbg. That's 2ft x 5 ft that you could lay in the back corner of your property and see it develop into next year.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a spot at work I could set it up on a shelf with a timer and provide all that with one of the grow trays.

I can just see the people there looking at me and shaking their heads as I trim it with scissors.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> No different than growing veggies indoor (light water and fertilizer). But for ~$6 you could go on a road trip and get a roll of kbg. That's 2ft x 5 ft that you could lay in the back corner of your property and see it develop into next year.


That's not nearly as fun. 

Also I have a pile of dirt from fence posts being installed that I can take from to match the soil of the rest of the grass.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

g-man said:


> No different than growing veggies indoor (light water and fertilizer). But for ~$6 you could go on a road trip and get a roll of kbg. That's 2ft x 5 ft that you could lay in the back corner of your property and see it develop into next year.


Seeing as how it is getting close to a good frost and maybe even a good freeze here, is it not too late?

If I was diligent, I could probably get a sample 6-8 hours of sunlight by windows in the house. My wife already thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've seen sod being placed into frozen ground i mid December. It makes it just fine.

You could also cut a piece of the sod and place in a pot.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

My advice would be to master Fescue care before you move on to KBG. Fescue can definitely make it through the summer, but it will need fungicide and it will need irrigation. You have to learn what drought stress looks like, you have to learn what the beginning of disease looks like so you can act swiftly when problems occur. Once you can get fescue through summer, you can move on to KBG. Bluegrass is significantly more difficult to establish from seed, and so you don't want to keep seeding it like you do fescue.

If you want to see what KBG looks like you best bet would be to go visit the sod farm. It kinda looks like a fine bladed fescue. It's not as stiff, it's soft to walk on.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I do understand the desire to be done with yearly overseeding. We water all summer long (i don't have in ground irrigation) here in the south, to only ramp up our watering in the fall for overseeding. So i get the appeal of KBG over TTTF. However, I'm with j4c11. You can take Fescue through the summer with proper Irrigation, Fertilization, and fungicides. Practice your skills with this first, then upgrade to KBG.

This year i haven't overseeded or aerated. 


I also recommend what g-man said regarding having a test area of KBG. I did this in a corner section so i could do comparisons. I'm finding that i don't really think i want a 100% kbg lawn anymore. I discovered that i actually like the rigidity of a properly thick Fescue lawn cut at 4".


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda and overseed with rye for the winter months :mrgreen:


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Bermuda and overseed with rye for the winter months :mrgreen:


That was considered, but then I realized it was defeating the purpose. BUT it may come to that!


----------

